

Ask HN: what do you think about my mobile portal? - Concours
http://www.gmbhnews.com/

======
Concours
<http://www.gmbhnews.com> is my mobile news and website portal targeting all
smartphones (iOs, PalmnOs, Android, WM, Blackberry, symbian...and more) and
webkit based browsers, care to take a look and give me your feedback?

